# rabbit not eating



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

my rabbit had her first babys 1 week ago shes been allright i havent disturbed the nest yet but when i went to feed her today she hadnt touched her food from yesteday and is just lying at the side of the nest protecting it is that normall


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rabbits can go down hill very quicky over night. If shes showing no interest in her fave treats I would call your vets straight away and ask them to come out and give her some gut stimulant.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with Emzybabe. She needs to be eating regually for her gut to keep working properly.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> rabbits can go down hill very quicky over night. If shes showing no interest in her fave treats I would call your vets straight away and ask them to come out and give her some gut stimulant.


thanks i took her to vet this morning vet said could not feel anything in belly but gave her antybiotics got to take her back in the morning if still same or wores will do ultrsound to see if there is anything retaned from her pregnensy i have just checked on her and she looks just the same so i dont know im hopeing she looks better in the morning so fingers crossed


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

How she doing now? Hope she's ok.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

jaxb05 said:


> How she doing now? Hope she's ok.


sadly i found her dead thismorning im now having to try and hand rear her 2 kits


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

See if you can find out why she died. If it's an infection of some sort, the babies could have been exposed to it.

But I'm sorry that the poor girl is gone


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your bunny we had a couple of litters last week too.
It may be a coincidence but sounds like she may have got an infection in her womb or something to do with giving birth recently. Especially if she was ok prior to whelping. Sounds like you did everything you could. I hope you get on ok with the babies. Its lucky she only had two for you to look after!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

really sorry to hear this. 

It is extremely hard to hand rear kits that young. There best chances are to find a surrogate mum, maybe call some of the local breeders. However this too has risks as they wont smell the same and could be rejected. 

Has the vet given you some milk substitute? 

Are there any soft poos left in the hutch? these mixed with the milk formula will provide vital bacteria, or any soft poos form other healthy rabbits. 

If you can I would bring the kits inside


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> really sorry to hear this.
> 
> It is extremely hard to hand rear kits that young. There best chances are to find a surrogate mum, maybe call some of the local breeders. However this too has risks as they wont smell the same and could be rejected.
> 
> ...


hi the kits are inside vet gave me puppy forula i have been giveing this to them twice a day they look alright they are vigorus and their eyes are three quaters open when fully open will make acess for them to come out of there box and let them have a nosey at hay and greens fingers crossed


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

my babys are still with us walking about a bit now fingers crossed:thumbsup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats great to hear


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

babys still doing well one of them came out of box and ate some green leafs today a good sign:thumbsup:


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Thats really good to hear, hope all works out.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

they are still doing ok walking around the cage still taking a bit of milk and pured apple and blueberry baby food :thumbup:


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

my babys are still with us wont take milk off me now but eating grated carrot and apple and quaker oats:thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww sounds like you've done a great job with them, well done. Sorry about mum but at least you've managed to save babies.

Have you any pics?


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

no pics yet they are eating a bit of hay now a very good sign:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

:'( I'm so sorry. I lost my bunny not long ago. Good luck and lots of hugs

Em
xx


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Here are the pics of my hand reared bunnies!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

best thing to get them eating is a good commercial rabbit pellet, excel do a junior version that is slightly richer to help them put on weight and also smaller pellet sizes so their more manageable. its about £4 for a bag that will last you months, initally they really only need a few pellets and then a shot glass a day to get them used to the food. The complete range of vitamins and minerals in the pellets will also help their immune systems. 

Its not good to give rabbits under 12 weeks any veg as it is too watery and sweet with not enough fiber.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

wacky said:


> Here are the pics of my hand reared bunnies!


Awww, thank you for sharing your pic. They are soooo cute, well done again for getting them this far:thumbup:. I hope they keep going from strength to strength. Are you planning to keep any of them?


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

yes im keeping both ive named them sorbit and saffron i hope they start growing bigger now they are continentil giants i need them to grow so i can ring them


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> best thing to get them eating is a good commercial rabbit pellet, excel do a junior version that is slightly richer to help them put on weight and also smaller pellet sizes so their more manageable. its about £4 for a bag that will last you months, initally they really only need a few pellets and then a shot glass a day to get them used to the food. The complete range of vitamins and minerals in the pellets will also help their immune systems.
> 
> Its not good to give rabbits under 12 weeks any veg as it is too watery and sweet with not enough fiber.


i have given exel junier nuggerts they were not inprest but they are still eating quaker oats and forage hay and they still lap milk twice a day


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

my babies are starting to eat pellets now and they are more active hard to keep them still they are wanting to explore:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You have done amazingly to hand rear them. I believe it is very tricky indeed! xx


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

niki87 said:


> You have done amazingly to hand rear them. I believe it is very tricky indeed! xx


it has been a bit tricky but they are groing a bit now i just want them to put on weight:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

wacky said:


> it has been a bit tricky but they are groing a bit now i just want them to put on weight:thumbup:


Awww well good luck!! I am very impressed. When I first read the post I really thought they had no chance at all...so go you!! :thumbup:


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

hi my babys are six weeks old now and still with us still not botherd about pellets but are eating bunny crunch:thumbup:


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

my babes nearly 8 weeks now they are getting bigger and eating well thinking of putting them in shed so they will have more room to binky:dita:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

That's great to hear your bunnies are doing well.

Uuummm just a question, is that smiley you've put sticking it's middle fingers up (swearing)??


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i realy dont know im sorry if it is didnt meen to affend


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

wacky said:


> my babes nearly 8 weeks now they are getting bigger and eating well thinking of putting them in shed so they will have more room to binky:dita:


I am amazed you've done so well!!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I am amazed you've done so well!!


im amazed myself i never thought they would survive they are so cute they sleep on top of each other and when i come into the room they run up to the cage door as if to say get us out then mum there adorable


----------

